# Car accident?



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

So me and my dog were in a roll over car accident this morning. My truck rolled over on its side. My dog is now understandably mortified of vehicles. Anyone know where to start to even get her to walk near a vehicle again. She's just standing in my driveway afraid to walk by my truck and my husbands car

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A clicker...learn to use a clicker...and mark even so much as a step closer to the vehicles. I wouldn't just let her stand there and freeze up either. I would get her "crack" out...whether it's toys or food...and keep her moving. Walk away, keep her focused and then walk back towards it. Don't let her get to the point where she is reacting. Turn back away right before you reach her threshhold.

Look up BAT.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> A clicker...learn to use a clicker...and mark even so much as a step closer to the vehicles. I wouldn't just let her stand there and freeze up either. I would get her "crack" out...whether it's toys or food...and keep her moving. Walk away, keep her focused and then walk back towards it. Don't let her get to the point where she is reacting. Turn back away right before you reach her threshhold.
> 
> Look up BAT.


Right now she's just afraid of the vehicle. I want to be able to take her with me on rides again. But approach I've tried isn't working so far. I'm not pushing her into it before she's ready. But as it stands she doesn't want near it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If this just happened let yourselves both relax. Your adrenaline/anxiety(even if you don't feel it) may be rubbing off on her. 
Hopefully you can fit a crate into your vehicle for the safety of your dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

halo2013 said:


> Right now she's just afraid of the vehicle. I want to be able to take her with me on rides again. But approach I've tried isn't working so far. I'm not pushing her into it before she's ready. But as it stands she doesn't want near it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ok...so read what I wrote again. It's not pushing her. Look up BAT and get a clicker and her favorite reward.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay Ty I'll try the clicker again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Definitely keep her hungry , use REAL treats from your fridge, and use the clicker. 

You can just click/treat if she looks at the car, moves one foot to the car...

Have you seen this? If it works for a fearful mule.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCtrtbdXkVw


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> If this just happened let yourselves both relax. Your adrenaline/anxiety(even if you don't feel it) may be rubbing off on her.
> Hopefully you can fit a crate into your vehicle for the safety of your dog.



This! Unless the dog needs to go to the vet, both of you should not go anywhere today. Sit down, relax, this isn't falling off a horse and getting back on immediately (which is only so you don't have to walk to the barn ), this is an auto accident, that only happened a couple hours ago. Give her a day to rest and decompress, maybe she has to potty somewhere else where she doesn't go by the car for a day. If there is no good reason to take her in a vehicle today, wait until tomorrow when you are both calm and relaxed and the accident is receding to a memory to work on it. You should be relaxing because often times injuries sustained during crashes, due to adrenaline, symptoms do not show up for hours or days after an accident - for both of you. Today is relax day for her and you.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> A clicker...learn to use a clicker...and mark even so much as a step closer to the vehicles. I wouldn't just let her stand there and freeze up either. I would get her "crack" out...whether it's toys or food...and keep her moving. Walk away, keep her focused and then walk back towards it. Don't let her get to the point where she is reacting. Turn back away right before you reach her threshhold.
> 
> Look up BAT.


This. Start for calm looking toward the vehicle from a safe distance. Move around - forward and back and C/T for looking at the car.

Ironically, my friend was in a rollover accident with his Viszla last weekend and she's having the same problem. I sent him home with a clicker the night it happened, he's using it with great results.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

ozzymama said:


> This! Unless the dog needs to go to the vet, both of you should not go anywhere today. Sit down, relax, this isn't falling off a horse and getting back on immediately (which is only so you don't have to walk to the barn ), this is an auto accident, that only happened a couple hours ago. Give her a day to rest and decompress, maybe she has to potty somewhere else where she doesn't go by the car for a day. If there is no good reason to take her in a vehicle today, wait until tomorrow when you are both calm and relaxed and the accident is receding to a memory to work on it. You should be relaxing because often times injuries sustained during crashes, due to adrenaline, symptoms do not show up for hours or days after an accident - for both of you. Today is relax day for her and you.


Great advice!!

I am willing to bet you both will be very bruised and sore by tomorrow. Give yourselves a few days to recover, then start with marker training around car.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> A clicker...learn to use a clicker...and mark even so much as a step closer to the vehicles. I wouldn't just let her stand there and freeze up either. I would get her "crack" out...whether it's toys or food...and keep her moving. Walk away, keep her focused and then walk back towards it. Don't let her get to the point where she is reacting. Turn back away right before you reach her threshhold.
> 
> Look up BAT.


I don't know if the OP will do that, so I'll post a link: Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals. Hopefully, she'll watch the video. Here is another link that describes the method: Behavior Adjustment Training: A New Approach to Problem Behaviors


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

OP, haven't you been to a dog training academy and finished as a professional trainer? You probably should have covered extreme fears like this and how to correct them in such a course, and have a support network of other experienced trainers you could talk to about potential troubleshooting.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> OP, haven't you been to a dog training academy and finished as a professional trainer? You probably should have covered extreme fears like this and how to correct them in such a course, and have a support network of other experienced trainers you could talk to about potential troubleshooting.


Really? Is this called for?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to just go a slightly different way. I was in a car accident several years ago with Miles. He was loose in the car and we got slammed into from behind on the highway pretty bad. I was taken by ambulance and miles was left with the car and actually towed. My boyfriend (who I had just started dating) is a cop and arranged it for us so that miles wouldn't end up in the pound and he went and picked him up, along with my things before going to the hospital. At the time I was just visiting and did not live in NY, so after a week recovery at my BFs house, I had to drive home. With the dog. 

He was stress panting a bit, and a little skittish, but I was very matter of fact about it and we survived. With in a month or so he was back to his nutty self in the car. I say all this because if you have spent a great deal of time driving around with your dog he already has hundreds if not thousands of positive experiences in the car. So one negative experience will impact him, but he should be able to quickly recover. I would not wait forever to drive with him again, and I would not pay too much attention to stress behavior, meaning not a lot of soothing it's ok blah blah crap. Act normal. If it just happened today though, I would chill for a bit, Also, consider taking him to the chiropractor. Miles needed a few adjustments and I also did some massage with him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> OP, haven't you been to a dog training academy and finished as a professional trainer? You probably should have covered extreme fears like this and how to correct them in such a course, and have a support network of other experienced trainers you could talk to about potential troubleshooting.


Why have a forum if you cant ask questions or seek valuable advice from people that have the same passion! Its all good.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

OUbrat79 said:


> Really? Is this called for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Called for? I pointed out that training academies have resources for things like this so that you can troubleshoot with other trainers, which would be a better way to go than a random forum, as far as I'm concerned. Thought she might get some better advice there. I know I get better advice from most of my co-workers and trainers in my network than I could get on a forum for issues like this that are no small deal


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Use an ecollar. Duh. Wasn't that your advice to someone else to use on their fearful dog?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> Use an ecollar. Duh. Wasn't that your advice to someone else to use on their fearful dog?


Now this is what everyone was thinking and no one wanted to say. I think the OP got enough good advice for the topic. 

Not sure why she came here to ask when she's a professional trainer, though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

duh just circled back around


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, this seems to be where the golden rule went to die!

Op I'm sorry you are going through this. Hope you find something that helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

MilesNY said:


> I am going to just go a slightly different way. I was in a car accident several years ago with Miles. He was loose in the car and we got slammed into from behind on the highway pretty bad. I was taken by ambulance and miles was left with the car and actually towed. My boyfriend (who I had just started dating) is a cop and arranged it for us so that miles wouldn't end up in the pound and he went and picked him up, along with my things before going to the hospital. At the time I was just visiting and did not live in NY, so after a week recovery at my BFs house, I had to drive home. With the dog.
> 
> He was stress panting a bit, and a little skittish, but I was very matter of fact about it and we survived. With in a month or so he was back to his nutty self in the car. I say all this because if you have spent a great deal of time driving around with your dog he already has hundreds if not thousands of positive experiences in the car. So one negative experience will impact him, but he should be able to quickly recover. I would not wait forever to drive with him again, and I would not pay too much attention to stress behavior, meaning not a lot of soothing it's ok blah blah crap. Act normal. If it just happened today though, I would chill for a bit, Also, consider taking him to the chiropractor. Miles needed a few adjustments and I also did some massage with him.
> 
> ...


Yea she's coming around kinda she growls at the truck still but given had her sitting inside it with me for awhile. I've been shown alot stress and fear training but she isn't responding to them. So I figured I've run out of everything I could think to try I was hoping someone would have an insight. on maybe a personal experience.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay well I'm tired of posting stuff for rude people to reply back. I thank those of you that posted links and had different. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

We did cop said not to drive the truck til the fluids settle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

People would be more receptive to helping you if you showed a little more humility. You yourself gave advice to someone else to use an ecollar on her fearful pup. When multiple people stepped in and said that wasn't a good idea you got all defensive and spouted out all these credentials about how you're a good trainer and you know what you're talking about. When that wasn't enough you created a thread with an incredibly loonnnngg rant about ecollars and how amazing and effective they are in all sorts of scenarios. Shouldn't you practice what you so adamantly preached? 

Don't really have any advice for you since you're past this but I know a big part of how a dog precieves a car accident is how you react. If you're crying and freaked out and stressed then the dog will think the car hurt you or you're scared of it and the dog should be too.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Advice something that doesnt have to be taken. Advice is advice you do with it whatever you want. If what I said isn't something that was necessary then a simple I'm not interested in that method works. 
But its okay. We can all act like kids. I mean my 5 year old shows more of a level of communication, understanding, maturity then some of the people I've encountered on this website. Some people here need to learn to grow up and get over yourselves. 
Like i said ty to those whom were actually of help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had a fearful dog who was scared of the vacuum cleaner -- found out years later why -- stupid teenage boy friend of my daughter would chase him around the house with it and his nature was a fearful dog. 

Anyway we made great strides with slow gentle desensitization by feeding snacks closer and closer to it with a hungry dog and a lot of patience. I did not give strong affirmation as he got closer and closer with the hot dogs - but just - yawn, everyday and slowly he got better but it took a good while and a lot of sessions.

I think, before it goes downhill anymore, this is a good thread for a lot of folks including the OP to simply reflect on. How could we all do better? Neither the old threads or this one are going away so maybe we can push the reset button and move forward in an appropriate fashion...and that includes on future posts.

EDIT-I think you have plenty of good advice.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

halo2013 said:


> We did cop said not to drive the truck til the fluids settle.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That cop is a moron. Get that vehicle flat-bedded to a garage, have your mechanic put it on the hoist - the roof of a vehicle is supposed to withstand 3x the weight of the vehicle in a rollover, however if there is any manufacturer defect, that all goes out the window, not to mention the statistics on rollovers indicate the vehicle must "trip" on something to rollover in something like 90+% of cases, or it has too much grip, the twisting and jarring alone of a rollover can significantly damage drive-trains, motors, it's far more than fluids settling which - What?  I had a tiny fender bender once with a newer vehicle, things I couldn't see - and I drove it to the auto body shop, were very wrong, even the adjuster way underestimated the repairs, he called it at $3,500, it was $8,500, by the time all was said and done, because pieces were cracked and falling off that weren't visible until something else was removed.
For yourself and for your dog, not to mention other people on the roads, do not drive that vehicle until a licensed mechanic in a licensed garage has given it the green light - my husband knows lots about vehicles, twisted wrenches himself, but if that were my vehicle, it would be in the garage and gone over with a fine tooth comb, whether insurance required it or not. If that vehicle is completely unscathed I would be beyond shocked, get it checked, because as my father says, "It's too late to pull down your pants once you've already crapped", and accident after the fact with that vehicle now... If the cops were called, a report is filed, it will go on the Transport files, which are accessible by insurance. They will require you do it anyways.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

And I thanked those that were helpful. So if you can't take thank you. Idk what to tell you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

ozzymama said:


> That cop is a moron. Get that vehicle flat-bedded to a garage, have your mechanic put it on the hoist - the roof of a vehicle is supposed to withstand 3x the weight of the vehicle in a rollover, however if there is any manufacturer defect, that all goes out the window, not to mention the statistics on rollovers indicate the vehicle must "trip" on something to rollover in something like 90+% of cases, or it has too much grip, the twisting and jarring alone of a rollover can significantly damage drive-trains, motors, it's far more than fluids settling which - What?  I had a tiny fender bender once with a newer vehicle, things I couldn't see - and I drove it to the auto body shop, were very wrong, even the adjuster way underestimated the repairs, he called it at $3,500, it was $8,500, by the time all was said and done, because pieces were cracked and falling off that weren't visible until something else was removed.
> For yourself and for your dog, not to mention other people on the roads, do not drive that vehicle until a licensed mechanic in a licensed garage has given it the green light - my husband knows lots about vehicles, twisted wrenches himself, but if that were my vehicle, it would be in the garage and gone over with a fine tooth comb, whether insurance required it or not. If that vehicle is completely unscathed I would be beyond shocked, get it checked, because as my father says, "It's too late to pull down your pants once you've already crapped", and accident after the fact with that vehicle now... If the cops were called, a report is filed, it will go on the Transport files, which are accessible by insurance. They will require you do it anyways.


I agree with this. It is super important not only for your safety (and others), but it will wreck the resale potential for your vehicle. Definitely a good investment!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't know if the OP will do that, so I'll post a link: Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals. Hopefully, she'll watch the video. Here is another link that describes the method: Behavior Adjustment Training: A New Approach to Problem Behaviors


Thank you you've been helpful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> ok...so read what I wrote again. It's not pushing her. Look up BAT and get a clicker and her favorite reward.


Ty you've been helpful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Definitely keep her hungry , use REAL treats from your fridge, and use the clicker.
> 
> You can just click/treat if she looks at the car, moves one foot to the car...
> 
> ...


Thank you you've been helpful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

MilesNY said:


> I am going to just go a slightly different way. I was in a car accident several years ago with Miles. He was loose in the car and we got slammed into from behind on the highway pretty bad. I was taken by ambulance and miles was left with the car and actually towed. My boyfriend (who I had just started dating) is a cop and arranged it for us so that miles wouldn't end up in the pound and he went and picked him up, along with my things before going to the hospital. At the time I was just visiting and did not live in NY, so after a week recovery at my BFs house, I had to drive home. With the dog.
> 
> He was stress panting a bit, and a little skittish, but I was very matter of fact about it and we survived. With in a month or so he was back to his nutty self in the car. I say all this because if you have spent a great deal of time driving around with your dog he already has hundreds if not thousands of positive experiences in the car. So one negative experience will impact him, but he should be able to quickly recover. I would not wait forever to drive with him again, and I would not pay too much attention to stress behavior, meaning not a lot of soothing it's ok blah blah crap. Act normal. If it just happened today though, I would chill for a bit, Also, consider taking him to the chiropractor. Miles needed a few adjustments and I also did some massage with him.
> 
> ...


Ty you've been helpful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

